# Quest horse wormer for goats??



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Can I worm my nubian goats with Quest gel for horses? (2% Equine oral gel. contains 20 mg moxidectin/mL ) 1 nanny is pregnant (I hope) , 1 open nanny, and 1 billy. A friend told me she used it often with her goats-----but she is kindda hap-hazard with her stock. Just wondering??


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yep, 1 cc per 100 lbs. 

I squirt it all out, mix it up and put it back in! I did this after a goat acted like he was overdosed, because I had been told the medication is sometimes not mixed well in the horse wormer tubes.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

southerngurl said:


> Yep, 1 cc per 100 lbs.
> 
> I squirt it all out, mix it up and put it back in! I did this after a goat acted like he was overdosed, because I had been told the medication is sometimes not mixed well in the horse wormer tubes.


Is this a 1-time dose? Or do I repeat it? If so, when?


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

One time dose.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

saanengirl said:


> One time dose.


Thanks!!


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it okay to drink the milk afterwords? I mean obviously if it's for horses then there won't be a milk withdrawal time on the back of the box. But how many of you have used it and drank milk afterwords with no adverse side effects? Has anybody used "safe-gaurd" for horses??


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I would use the same milk withdrawal as for ivermectin since it is a related drug.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

is milk withdraw 30 days for ivermec?


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

But.....Ivermectin is NOT approved for use in dairy cattle of breeding age. I'm so confused now.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Most people wait a couple days I believe.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I generally don't use either ivermectin or moxidectin during lactation. I will use them when I dry the does off. During lactation I use pyrantel if I find deworming to be necessary.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Check out this thread. It has a link about half way down that has interesting info on withdraw times and such. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=347599



Also I have never had any luck squirting out the quest and mixing. I lose to much product in the container. I only did it once and now I just give it from the tube. Noone is dead from it yet, but that is a personal choice I make to make life workable.

Oh and when I did squirt it out to mix I wound up getting it on me and I then felt bad. I don't know if I felt off cause of the struggle and stress of all I was doing or the dewormer, but I would rather not take the chance


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I missed those links on the other thread. That is some very good info to have! Time to start a "goat binder" I think. Also, for those of you that were following the other thread, I DID end up using ivermectin orally. I talked to my vet about it and he wasn't overly concerned because ivermectin is used to deworm people too. He said that they put disclaimers on the bottle most likely just in case you were selling milk and somebody had an allergy or something. But for home use it probably is fine depending on how you feel about medications. He is supposed to contact somebody about it and get back to me. I am following the withdrawal time however because I'm expecting my human baby in a couple of weeks and then plan to breastfeed (which is why I am so paranoid about this topic).


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I would definitely be way more careful if you are pregnant/nursing.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Omg.. Your prego/ nursing definetly shouldn't be consuming medication. True they ue ivermect for humans w/ worms that doesn't mean you should take these chemicals randomly. You wouldn't be taking codein now would you? Your probably staying away fron caffeine, but considering a dewormer. 
I don't deworm during lactation either. Look into Mollies naturals if I had too. Though soe of those herbs cause abotions in prego goats not sure if its safe for you when preg.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't worry! That's why I'm having the vet check with the manufacturer first. I shouldn't have wormed her with ivermectin, but the damage is done, so now I might not be able to drink her milk at all this lactation. That's okay though because she has triplets (a week old, she is a ND and was bred to a mini nubian so the babies are big) and I'm not milking her now, so I imagine that her milk production might not even be worth my time when I do start milking her. I will err on the side of caution.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> Yep, 1 cc per 100 lbs.


Is this accurate and up to date info on the dosage for using Quest Horse wormer on goats? 
Thanks!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

I am confused...Cydectin is a wormer made for dairy cows and has no milk withdrawl. Why would there be a milk withdrawl for goats? Just asking...


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

It's not a goat approved wormer, so it's not been tested on them. Also, giving orally is different than the topical application for goats. So people are really just guessing and doing a short withdrawal time as a safety measure.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

1 cc per 100 lbs????
:spinsmiley:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yes 1 cc Per 100lbs.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> Yes 1 cc Per 100lbs.


LOL, thank YOU!! :thumb:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Quest Plus occasionally and Quest too. I use 3 ml syringes and squirt it into the syringe, squirting any excess into the next syringe til the measure is right.
I don't think that mixing it is an issue as the product is mixed in huge amounts commercially, not for each syringe. If it wasn't thoroughly mixed ( and being a gel, mixing is not mechanical anyway,), then probably the whole syringe would be a problem anyway- not that I think that is at all likely.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

What do you do if you DO happen to overdose an adult doe??? Say give them 5cc when they should have gotten more like 1cc???

Thanks


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Ivermectin is given to people in third-world countries all the time, so I have no problem giving it to a lactating doe and then using her milk 3 or so days later.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

JDog1222 said:


> What do you do if you DO happen to overdose an adult doe??? Say give them 5cc when they should have gotten more like 1cc???
> 
> Thanks


Watch closely, give probios, maybe some plain yogurt...but should be fine


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

JDog1222 said:


> What do you do if you DO happen to overdose an adult doe??? Say give them 5cc when they should have gotten more like 1cc???
> 
> Thanks


I would have given charcoal, but at this pint it's too late for that. Hopefully her system can handle it. Would avoid any chems for a while and giving doe liver herbs wouldn't hurt. I know someone who od'd one about that much and the goat was ok.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, she is fine. Most of the horse wormers say to give 4x's the amount to goats...so that's what I did, forgetting that quest was just the 1cc per 100lb.


----------



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Old thread, I know, but I am considering using quest on my 4 prego does. They are all between a few weeks to 3 months pregnant right now. I can't afford to buy the Moxidectin for sheep/cattle - not cost effective for a herd of 8 goats. 

Any issues from members with pregnancy? Abortion, birth defects? etc? The MSDS for it lists it as a mutagenic.

Thanks


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

I have used Quest during pregnancy with no effects that I saw. That said, if at all possible no wormer should be used the first 45 days.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It is not likely that you will see ill effects if used in pregnant animals. If it is mutagenic that can mean only during a VERY short window in fetal development, however (I would say most likely at an overdose rate, but I'm not a toxicologist) most people avoid doing anything during pregnancy that isn't absolutely necessary. What I would ask is do they NEED to be dewormed now? why is it you would like to deworm them? Rarely in a strategic deworming program should you deworm all animals. I avoid doing anything to my does during pregnancy unless I have to. The *only* time I deworm on a 'schedule' is when they kid out, they are given a dose of moxidectin orally. I repeat later as needed per fecals. 

I would like to make mention of the 'no withdrawal in dairy animals' posted above in an older post. In case anybody is wondering, that is for the POUR ON application, not oral or injectable. Oral and injectable are NOT approved for dairy cattle because of withdrawal reasons. The pour on is also not approved to give orally to any animal ant the carrier may affect it's duration in the body as well.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

mygoat said:


> The pour on is also not approved to give orally to any animal ant the carrier may affect it's duration in the body as well.


Besides, it smells like gasoline, and surely burns their poor insides! I will not use pour on internally for my goats!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

It's not approved to give to goats at all for that matter. The pour on is not safe to give that way to a goat, their skin is not nearly as thick as a cow.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I just use Quest-same active ingredient. You could also use the sheep oral stuff but it's a much larger dose.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

luv2farm said:


> Is this a 1-time dose? Or do I repeat it? If so, when?


If you are dealing with Barberpole repeat that dose in 10 days, please make sure you give B complex as well since moxidectin inhibits thiamine.


----------

